# Winter 2009 - 2010



## DavidS (May 1, 2009)

From StormChaserChuck, one of the youngest weather genius' world wide. You can't come into this forum and say "I know what makes a car go! It's the gas pedal!" We all know that there are SEVERAL components that make a car go - so why do you global warming enthusasits say "CO2 makes our weather warm?"

How about doing some research? How about understanding our climate and all of the different factors that go into what makes today warm and tomorrow cold.

Here's a discussion about the upcoming winter. READ IT. RESEARCH IT. 



			
				StormChaserChuck said:
			
		

> It's never too early to start thinking and talking about the Winter. There is actually a lot to look forward to this year, and the next few months can be very fun for the people that know what they're looking for. If things line up correctly, we could go into Winter 2009-2010 with more potential for a cold/snowy season along the East Coast than any other year since 2002-2003 in the Mid-Atlantic, or 2004-2005 in New England.
> 
> Of course there are several opinions regarding long range forecasting, and it's accuracy. In an attempt to steer the discussion away from the inevitable debate regarding this, I'm asking for a different response to this thread. Personal opinions are great, and everyone has a right to one.. but sometimes this can greatly distract from the topic at hand. If you are one of the people that put no value in what I am going to discuss, fine. Just ignore this. I only want to talk science.
> 
> ...


----------

